
In Unprecedented Move, U. Of Washington Fired a Professor for Sexual Harassment - georgecmu
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/azeenghorayshi/uw-fired-michael-katze#
======
RickJWagner
I'm glad to see the invisible force field that protects tenured professors is
breached. I've known at least one that should have been fired, but wasn't.
It's good to see they're not 'above the law'.

------
chmaynard
Chickens are coming home to roost, finally. This is probably just the
beginning.

See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18861184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18861184)

"Predatory male scientists abound in such numbers that it would be a Sisyphean
task to devote a series of essays to describing their abuses in painful
detail; even as this article was heading off to press, pop astrophysicist Neil
deGrasse Tyson was accused of sexual misconduct by multiple women. In addition
to cataloguing the trespasses of individual scientists who abuse the cultural
power of their position, we have to dismantle the structures that have allowed
their abuses to continue with little to no disruption. Just for starters, this
means abandoning the myth that the science can be separated from the
scientist."

~~~
AstralStorm
Ugh, that article is a truly pointless opinion piece.

------
williamstein
Here's the (ex) professor introducing himself in a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XtmccsDo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XtmccsDo0)

